# Wie kann ich den Text-Cursor ändern?



## 0blacko0 (3. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab in Eclipse unabsichtlich etwas ausgelöst, was den Cursor von meiner Maus geändert hat.

Wie kann ich das rückgängig machen? 

Hier ein Screenshoot

http://i38.tinypic.com/2mdpjt4.jpg


----------



## Aldimann (3. Okt 2009)

lol^^

Auf der Tastatur die "Einfügen" taste drücken, während du im Textfeld bist...


----------



## icarus2 (3. Okt 2009)

Heisst auf vielen Tastaturen (z.B. meiner) auch "Insert", manchmal abgekürzt mit "Ins". (Halt einfach Englisch)


----------

